# Ladue Bass 5-25



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Myself and a buddy went out today on Ladue and caught some nice bass. 17" was the biggest. Using jig and 9" crawler. Cleaning them now and will have some good eating tonight.


----------



## camobro72 (Mar 2, 2015)

didnt really think anyone ate largemouth, i had it once and was not impressed


----------



## cuker (Feb 4, 2012)

Sacrilege!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

This post isn't going to make many friends lol


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

cant ya just stick to keeping the white perch,crappies and walleyes...


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

I would like to share a thought without being inflammatory. I see nothing wrong with anyone exercising their legal right to keep some fish regardless of species. Also tournament anglers should be honest about the mortality rates of fish caught in tournaments. They are easily around 20 percent and can be higher in the summer. I suspect they tournaments kill more bass than are taken for the table. I am not against tournaments but believe we must all be conscious of the impact out choices have on the fishery


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

Don't kill game fish. If I had a rubber hose boy


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Way to break that slump!!! I've been wanting to take the yak to Ladue and will have to soon.


----------



## Jim 1359 (May 25, 2015)

Nice lookin stringer of fish


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Jim 1359 said:


> Nice lookin stringer of fish


Thanks buddy it was good fishing with you.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice, enjoy them fillets.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice catching Kayak1979 ! Nothing wrong with eating a few legally caught fish now and then. Pancake mix with an egg and beer mixed in for a dip for the fish and into the deep fryer they go.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio said:


> Don't kill game fish. If I had a rubber hose boy


You release all walleye?


----------



## Jim 1359 (May 25, 2015)

Sounds tasty Snakecharmer I'll have too try that


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

My buddy who went with me lives minutes from the lake. They fish Ladue more than anyone I know and have for years. They keep some legally caught bass every year for eating. It allows the smaller ones to grow and definitely doesn't hurt the population. Thanks for the recipe snakecharmer sounds great.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice looking fish!!! Good thing I never fish Ladue or I may care you are taking bass home. Lol. On that note....after your recent post about tournament/bass guys ruining your day at Mosquito and now this follow up of a bunch of dead bass I take you as a guy who likes to instigate the bass fishing community. Am I wrong? Still some real nice bass tho.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice stringer! I like bass in the fryer, good eats!


----------



## Jim 1359 (May 25, 2015)

Thanks ChuckNduck


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Were those fish mushy by any chance? I caught some particularly thick bodied fish and mine were a little too mushy.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

If u keep (big bodied fish) on a stringer in warm water they will get mushy, you have to ice them down in this weather to keep the meat firm. Try it. Will help on the flavor also.


----------



## camobro72 (Mar 2, 2015)

Snakecharmer said:


> Nice catching Kayak1979 ! Nothing wrong with eating a few legally caught fish now and then. Pancake mix with an egg and beer mixed in for a dip for the fish and into the deep fryer they go.


so to clarify, thats what you cover the fish in before you deep fry it?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Haters gonna hate, nice catch. We catch and eat bass at the campground pond all the time. Make a foil pouch add sliced potatoes, sliced onion, salt, pepper, cubes of bass, 1/2 stick of real butter, throw it on the coals of a burned down fire or a grill and flip once after 5 minutes, let cook another 5 minutes. You will hear it bubbling and the foil pack will puff up.. Some damn good eating..


----------



## rlb74 (Feb 6, 2010)

I use to get mad when people kept bass. Then I read somewhere "Catch and Release may be your religion, but nobody else has to practice it."


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

rlb74 said:


> I use to get mad when people kept bass. Then I read somewhere "Catch and Release may be your religion, but nobody else has to practice it."


I agree with that!!! I tend to not get angry when people are keeping 12-16 inch bass those are eating size in my book even if I do not keep bass myself. And for every person on this site that shares that they kept bass there are 20 others that do not belong to OGF keeping bass that the majority of us do not care about because it is "out of site out of mind" kudos to a great day on the water kayak.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

camobro72 said:


> so to clarify, thats what you cover the fish in before you deep fry it?


Correct, I put a about a cup of Aunt Jemina in a large bowl, add the egg and a little beer ( or milk ) to moisten. Then I drop a fillet into the bowl pick it up and turn it over and drop it back into the bowl to coat the other side of the fish. The fish should have a light coating of the pancake mix covering it. Depending on your deep fryer and the size of fillets, you may coat 3 or 4 then drop them into the fryer. When they float they are done usually less than 3 minutes. You can substitute Fry Magic for the pancake mix. Some people use Bisquick.

Works for perch. crappie, walleye, pike, bass etc. I'm sure it would do cats too. Haven't tried it on trout, steelhead carp sheep salmon or whitebass.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

About the taboo of keeping bass , Ray Scott the founder of BASS loved a good bass dinner his favorite fish to eat, I've seen pics of al Linder with a nice stringer of bass, if it's legal go for it I also like a nice bass meal, also why they have slot sizes on some lakes to weed out the smaller ones .


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice catch! When I keep a limit of Bass for dinner I soak it overnight in milk. Then either pan fry it in olive oil and Old Bay seasoning or bread it and deep fry. Very tasty


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

They are much better when caught through the ice. Warm water bass are not quite as good. Bass need to be kept for control purposes. I just know how people get when bass are kept for dinner. People are a little touchy when it comes to eating bass


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Bass are nasty tasting! I have eaten them and they are fishy tasting! Never understood why people eat those nasty tasting things! Nice stringer though, wish I had a little boat to fish LaDue again like i used to.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

keeping a few bass never hurts a lake. Taking spawning females off beds will. Most of the populations of bass are much larger than we know but management is important. I do not like the taste of bass and only eat panfish but have no issues in people keeping a few.


----------



## demodave216 (Sep 6, 2014)

X's 2 on the ice

I don't see the purpose on the negative comments about keeping a few for the pan. If they bite your line, and you choose to release them, that's your choice. If you choose to toss them in a cooler, that's your call too. As long as you eat it, and it doesn't go to waste, enjoy god's bounty.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

crestliner TS said:


> Bass are nasty tasting! I have eaten them and they are fishy tasting! Never understood why people eat those nasty tasting things! Nice stringer though, wish I had a little boat to fish LaDue again like i used to.


Clean and cook them right and they don't even taste fishy..........


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

I dont get mad at people eating them. I just don't do it myself. I'm not poor and if I'm going to keep fish i would rather eat perch, gills, crappie, and walleye.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Really surprised at the amount of support on this thread... Everybodys on the same team, nice catch


----------



## camobro72 (Mar 2, 2015)

Snakecharmer said:


> Correct, I put a about a cup of Aunt Jemina in a large bowl, add the egg and a little beer ( or milk ) to moisten. Then I drop a fillet into the bowl pick it up and turn it over and drop it back into the bowl to coat the other side of the fish. The fish should have a light coating of the pancake mix covering it. Depending on your deep fryer and the size of fillets, you may coat 3 or 4 then drop them into the fryer. When they float they are done usually less than 3 minutes. You can substitute Fry Magic for the pancake mix. Some people use Bisquick.
> 
> Works for perch. crappie, walleye, pike, bass etc. I'm sure it would do cats too. Haven't tried it on trout, steelhead carp sheep salmon or whitebass.


awesome! thanks, ill have to give it a try on the mess of trout i have saved up! ill let ya know how it is with the trout!


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

OMG! I'm gonna burn you on the stake! Nice bunch of bass. Good job. 
Funny thing is everybody shows 50 walleye hangin on the boards and that's ok. 
A fish is a fish. I personally don't keep bass but that's up to u. A lot of people would be very lucky to catch a stringer like that in Ohio. 
Thanks for pic.


----------



## gph19 (Apr 27, 2014)

I thought until June 27th bass couldn't be kept?


----------



## Jim 1359 (May 25, 2015)

gph19 said:


> I thought until June 27th bass couldn't be kept?


You can keep them all year long on ladue


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Erie


----------



## gph19 (Apr 27, 2014)

News to me, thanks for update. Nice catch btw


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

I release all fish, no matter what I catch. Now that doesn't mean you have to or the next guy. I just think there should be a slot limit for the lake is (12 to 15 whatever the lake regulates) to 19 inches. If any fish is over 19, they should be thrown back. That way the big ones stay in there to get bigger.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

What concerns me about Ladue is not when people eat fish that can be eaten, but when I go under the causeway bridge and see a certain culture of fishermen with a metal mesh basket filled with a very large amount of very small crappie...so small you cannot even possibly get a fillet. Wish there was a size restriction on them.


----------



## Jim 1359 (May 25, 2015)

kayak1979 said:


> What concerns me about Ladue is not when people eat fish that can be eaten, but when I go under the causeway bridge and see a certain culture of fishermen with a metal mesh basket filled with a very large amount of very small crappie...so small you cannot even possibly get a fillet. Wish there was a size restriction on them.


----------



## Jim 1359 (May 25, 2015)

kayak1979 said:


> What concerns me about Ladue is not when people eat fish that can be eaten, but when I go under the causeway bridge and see a certain culture of fishermen with a metal mesh basket filled with a very large amount of very small crappie...so small you cannot even possibly get a fillet. Wish there was a size restriction on them.


Good call kayak


----------



## Jim 1359 (May 25, 2015)

Is there a size restriction on walleye at mosquito?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Jim 1359 said:


> Is there a size restriction on walleye at mosquito?


No size limit at mosquito, the state has this lake as a put and take type lake, still should be at least 14-15 inch size to save the little guys going home. But it probably won't change been that way for a long time.


----------



## P.A.T. (Oct 12, 2014)

Both tasted good!


----------



## murphy13 (Jun 30, 2013)

Bass on the grill is awesome! Butter, cayenne, and lemon pepper! I like the taste better than walleye.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow. I expected the villagers to come out with pitchforks and torches.....


----------



## Jim 1359 (May 25, 2015)

Slammed the bass on ladue, we got 6 fish from 12"-15" and a 21"er and a 22"er


----------



## Jim 1359 (May 25, 2015)

Are the crappie hitting pretty good still, or did it slow down?


----------



## gph19 (Apr 27, 2014)

When murphy13?


----------



## murphy13 (Jun 30, 2013)

gph19 said:


> When murphy13?


When what?


----------



## Jim 1359 (May 25, 2015)

Busted 6 largemouth, 12"-17" with my dad


----------



## Jim 1359 (May 25, 2015)

2 hours of f


Jim 1359 said:


> Busted 6 largemouth, 12"-17" with my dad


fishing


----------



## Jim 1359 (May 25, 2015)

Jim 1359 said:


> 2 hours of f
> 
> fishing


If we had another hour we would've limited out. Lost a bunch of keepers too.


----------



## Jim 1359 (May 25, 2015)

Gonna getem again this weekend


----------



## tr-196 (Oct 17, 2008)

Jim 1359 said:


> Gonna getem again this weekend


Oh.......yummy. Seriously? Eating bass? Those fish are only about 8-10 years old....no big deal. How about eating some crappies, bluegills, perch or walleye? They taste far better and are more abundant. Yes, I am a tournament fisherman and it does make me sick to see this picture. Mortality rates? That all depends on how the fish are handled after they have been caught and released. Oh well, keep on eating those bass, and one day you will be wondering what ever happen to those big bass we used to catch?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Here we go again! Old news keep bass or CR , perfectly legal to keep your legal limit , tourney guys don't want to hear that, cuts into the winnings on la due if the bass go home. But that's the way it is or bass would be protected , why not work on a slot limit on bass so the ones u like to catch would be still there, and others could be kept , just imagine the fish kept u don't see on the ogf site , it's a lost cause you all have every right to do and believe in your own case, but it won't change a thing. Sorry .


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm a tournament guy too, and I enjoy a few "bass meals" each year as well. No problem in my eyes. Make some room so those young and dumb ones can grow up too.
A largemouth is one of the most widespread, adaptable and populated fish in the country. They are in no way shape or form in danger of over harvest.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Man 


tr-196 said:


> Oh.......yummy. Seriously? Eating bass? Those fish are only about 8-10 years old....no big deal. How about eating some crappies, bluegills, perch or walleye? They taste far better and are more abundant. Yes, I am a tournament fisherman and it does make me sick to see this picture. Mortality rates? That all depends on how the fish are handled after they have been caught and released. Oh well, keep on eating those bass, and one day you will be wondering what ever happen to those big bass we used to catch?


i agree i am sick looking at that stringer if bass, ive grown up catch and release on bass especailly lmb! Dont eat them they are catch and release fish! Only game fish i keep is walleye other wise throw the bass back only yhing that makes me sicker is people eating muskie.


----------



## murphy13 (Jun 30, 2013)

I don't understand your view... Eating a fish makes total sense. Killing it just to kill it is another matter.


----------



## gph19 (Apr 27, 2014)

Willing to share any tips as to how/where you caught em? If not I understand lol
I spent probably 6 hours up there 2wks ago fishing the shallows and literally caught 1 bass I've been going nuts ever since working on getting back out and redeeming myself.


----------



## gph19 (Apr 27, 2014)

As far as c&r versus keep. I would never eat a bass, I'd rather give someone else a chance to have the experience I did. But I suppose someone would say that about walleye, which I do keep...


----------



## Jim 1359 (May 25, 2015)

gph19 said:


> As far as c&r versus keep. I would never eat a bass, I'd rather give someone else a chance to have the experience I did. But I suppose someone would say that about walleye, which I do keep...


Gph19 your probably doing all the right things, what are you throwing at them? With all the rain we have been getting the water is real muddy. I've fished this lake for a long time. 1 1 me if it's possible on here


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Gph19

The regulation about the 27th only applies to Erie and it's tribs.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

chrisrf815 said:


> Man
> 
> i agree i am sick looking at that stringer if bass, ive grown up catch and release on bass especailly lmb! Dont eat them they are catch and release fish! Only game fish i keep is walleye other wise throw the bass back only yhing that makes me sicker is people eating muskie.


So? It doesnt matter if you grew up catching and releasing. Doesnt mean that everyone else should too. if you really dont like it that much, write a letter to the ODNR about it. Its likely to get ignored but, atleast you can force your opinion on them instead of us. 
There are far more important issues to worry about than some guys keeping a few bass.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Got this from a DNR website (I think Indiana)

As with most fish, the growth rate of largemouth bass is highly variable and depends on food supply and environmental conditions. Largemouth can grow to more than 2 pounds their first year under ideal conditions, but in nature about 0.5 pounds is normal. Females are normally larger than males and the maximum size of the Northern largemouth is about 10 pounds with males seldom exceeding 5 pounds.

About 5 pounds of live forage are required for annual maintenance, and 10 pounds of forage are required to add 1 pound of gain to largemouth bass. With such a slow growth season and rate for Northern Strain Largemouth bass in the Northwest, you can see that it takes many years for a bass to grow to trophy size. In some cases Northern Strain bass have been reported to be over 15 years old. So you can assume that a 6+lb bass is anywhere between 6-16 years old.

A bass over the state regulation length may seem nice as a large table fair but what most people don’t realize is that a fish of this size or greater is old and the meat is not very good. Two bass of a smaller size (say less than 12”) and youthful will have more flavor and fair than one old one. With the potential of 5 bass under 12” that may be retained, this would make for a far better meal.

During spawn individual females usually contain 2,000 to 7,000 eggs per pound of body weight, with an average of about 4,000 eggs. The female usually lays a few hundred adhesive eggs at a time. Usually at spawning the weight of eggs in females will be 10 percent or more of her body weight. Larger fish tend to have larger eggs and therefore larger fry but fewer eggs per pound of body weight.

When trophy bass spawn not only are they laying less eggs, but those eggs are carrying very strong genes. The chances that those eggs of a trophy largemouth grow to be another trophy are very high. Thus, quantity gives way to quality. This is one of the biggest factors avid bass anglers become indignant when someone has kept a big bass. That bass has the potential to bring life to more quality fish and to do so for many years. And just about every trophy bass is going to be a female.

I would assume most of us know when and why to keep a fish. For the most part keeping fish is like going to Mcdonald's when you have hamburgers thawing in the fridge. A complete waste!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

It takes a walleye a lot longer to reach trophy size and are less abundant. Sure they taste better but why is everyone ok to eat them without hesitation but hold the overpopulated over abundant bass up on a pedestal?


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Ladue walleye
.as is most inland lakes are a put and take fishery..Bass on the other hand arent..it's up to us responsible anglers to practice catch and release.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

fishing pole said:


> When trophy bass spawn not only are they laying less eggs, but those eggs are carrying very strong genes. The chances that those eggs of a trophy largemouth grow to be another trophy are very high. Thus, quantity gives way to quality. This is one of the biggest factors avid bass anglers become indignant when someone has kept a big bass. That bass has the potential to bring life to more quality fish and to do so for many years.



I have to disagree as to the accuracy of the above statement. If a bass lives long enough and has the "proper diet" its gonna grow.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

ostbucks98 said:


> I have to disagree as to the accuracy of the above statement. If a bass lives long enough and has the "proper diet" its gonna grow.


nothing like a summer bass eatin thread after the fishing slows down a bit...haha.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm with ostbucks98. The older a bass gets, the worse of a parent it becomes. It's genes have already been passed on through thousands of young over its years. The share lunker program in Texas is a fine example of trophy management through genetics. Lake Fork has pretty much been solely stocked through the program, which leads me to believe that the majority of the bass in the lake carry trophy genes. Yet humans are still raising the young for the bass. Big bass don't make good protectors of young... so if it's numbers of bass your after, leave the younger ones behind. If you want a lake full of giants, it's gonna take more that catch and release.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> So? It doesnt matter if you grew up catching and releasing. Doesnt mean that everyone else should too. if you really dont like it that much, write a letter to the ODNR about it. Its likely to get ignored but, atleast you can force your opinion on them instead of us.
> There are far more important issues to worry about than some guys keeping a few bass.


Excactly!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> So? It doesnt matter if you grew up catching and releasing. Doesnt mean that everyone else should too. if you really dont like it that much, write a letter to the ODNR about it. Its likely to get ignored but, atleast you can force your opinion on them instead of us.
> There are far more important issues to worry about than some guys keeping a few bass.



Well said Young Grasshopper.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

At least writing a letter you can work on your grammar. That's about all that will happen. 

Creekcrawler - I know you remember the days when the Hoga was a bass factory then the bucket people came. It really has changed


----------



## tr-196 (Oct 17, 2008)

fishing pole said:


> At least writing a letter you can work on your grammar. That's about all that will happen.
> 
> Creekcrawler - I know you remember the days when the Hoga was a bass factory then the bucket people came. It really has changed


Ah yes.....the bucket people. People posting pictures of stringers of bass + bucket people viewing the pictures= less bass. The internet has its pros and cons.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Probably has some decent sized bass in there now.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

ostbucks98 said:


> Probably has some decent sized bass in there now.


All lakes have SOME just SOME have more than others. 



tr-196 said:


> Ah yes.....the bucket people. People posting pictures of stringers of bass + bucket people viewing the pictures= less bass. The internet has its pros and cons.


No, the internet has mostly pros trying to con people about where they caught fish.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

tr-196 said:


> Ah yes.....the bucket people. People posting pictures of stringers of bass + bucket people viewing the pictures= less bass. The internet has its pros and cons.


Naw. The bucket people just started to show up, probably through word of mouth. 6# carp, 6" smallie, they keep 'em all. I doubt the net had anything to do with it.



fishing pole said:


> when the Hoga was a bass factory then the bucket people came. It really has changed


I remember . . . had to be over 30 years ago. Was goofing off on the river expecting some of the usual creek chubs (and daydreaming on how cool it would be if the river had fish). Got a 2 # largemouth and almost messed my pants I was so amazed! It's done nothing but improve since then. Used to fish the 82 dam at night for cats
before the National Park was there. 

The annoying thing about the bucket brigade, is now you need to hike and find less acessable spots. The bucket people don't like to go very far carrying all their bags & buckets.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

But the bucket master now has one of those trikes. Thing is tricked out for fishing.


----------



## Coreyocker (Apr 23, 2012)

Practice Catch and Release, the problem with your statement about taking bass to make the smaller grow is an invalid statement for ladue. You will see since that lake has been on the downfall the last few years.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Why would anyone keep bass. That is why some area lakes don't produce because of some hungry bass eater Catch and release !!


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Jose' said:


> Ladue walleye
> .as is most inland lakes are a put and take fishery..Bass on the other hand arent..it's up to us responsible anglers to practice catch and release.


Well said.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Lol! Boy, the Bassmaster media sure hooked you guys...


----------

